# 2 month old suddenly popping on and off breast constantly



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

My 2 month old DD has started popping off while nursing and then getting right back on. She'll do this like 10-15 times in a feeding. She's not coughing or sputtering. She still needs some help latching back on each time because her head control isn't perfect yet. It's very annoying to me, especially if I'm trying to NIP with her. Why would she start doing this all of a sudden?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what causes it, but I can say it's pretty typical around that age. DD2 and DS did the same thing, at the same age. The best I can figure is that they're unhappy with the slow flow, and they're trying to get another letdown to happen. Popping on and off will often stimulate more milk to let down, and babies are smart enough to figure that out really quick. You might also see, as baby gets a little older, that they start to massage or even (OUCH) beat on the breast trying to stimulate letdown. My DD2 also found that kicking her feet and flailing her body worked nicely to speed up the flow.

NOTE: If baby is unhappy and miserable and fussy, I might look into the possibility of reflux, which can often cause very fussy pooping on and off. If baby is not wetting many diapers, and is not gaining well, I'd think about low supply. But otherwise, I'd just figure it's the above reason.

It can be frustrating, but I can say with confidence that it passes pretty quickly, if you endure it patiently.







Until they find a more sophisticated way to drive you nuts!


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

I find with my 2month old when he does this it's his way of telling me to change something. Either he wants the other boob, he doesn't really want to nurse or he is just distracted. At 2 months they can start to see things much better and get distracted.


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

DS did/does this too. It is usually when he's less hungry than usual, or there is a lot going on. I can't take it - I get really frustrated. So if he seems only a little hungry, we just stop nursing until he can focus.

That is interesting about stimulating more milk to come faster. I hope he doesn't learn to hit me to get it to go faster!


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

By far my daughter's least appreciated nursing technique is her recent desire to pop off, lose track of the nipple, and headbang my breast. Over. and Over. and Over. Sigh... it's nice to hear that it may be useful and not just irksome!


----------



## sunflowergirll (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it possible your dd is going through a growth spurt? And therefore is trying to stimulate more milk to satisfy hunger?


----------

